# HGVC Hawaii Resort -- WHICH ONE?



## annenp (Nov 11, 2008)

can you tugger friends advice this new Hilton owner on the HGVC Hilton resorts in Hawaii. My wife and I plus 2 teen boys and one 7 year old will be traveling in July and may even change time of travel until resort of choice opens --- but which resort?

We generally like a "resorty feel" type accomodations, be on the water, and outstanding pools, resturants and entertainment, water activities, pool bars, etc....-- which HGVC Hawaii Resort fits our description.

Really looking for 5 star place... any advice??


----------



## nonutrix (Nov 11, 2008)

This post is a re-print of a post I made several weeks ago on another thread, but a lot of it will pertain to your question:

_Let me first say that the experiences at HHV and HGVC Waikoloa are very different, but both are wonderful, IMHO.

We have traveled to both places over the last few years with our now 14 yr old son. So maybe I can give you some insight there too.

On the HHV unit sizes: From my memory, I think the bedroom in the Kalia Tower unit is larger than the bedroom in the Lagoon Tower one bedroom. However, overall the Lagoon one bedroom unit is larger than the Kalia Tower unit. While the Kalia Tower units are prettier and newer, I prefer the Lagoon units because they have larger kitchens, dining and living areas. With two teenagers, I'd definitely go with the Lagoon Tower if you choose a one bedroom at HHV. As for the sofa bed, I've never slept on it, but one time a TUGGER wanted to know what the brand and style was so that she/he could get one for their home.

On the units at Waikoloa: The units at the Bay Club are larger and older with bigger lanai's than the ones at HGVC Waikoloa. I always stay at HGVC Waikoloa, because I love the upgraded interiors and we want free use of the hotel pool. This past summer we were at HGVC Waikoloa with our son and his friend for two weeks, and we found it very comfortable.

On the best location: That depends on what you want. 

Oahu is a hub of activity. The beach is right outside the door. There are lots of inexpensive places to eat nearby. With a rent car, there are a wealth of sights all over the island that are little more than a short drive away - history, natural beauty, famous beaches, deserted beaches, roadside hut food stops, short hikes to water falls and mountain vistas, etc. If you go after December, 08, you'll have use of the new pool which looks like it will be as good, if not better than the pool at the Waikoloa Hilton hotel.

Waikoloa will be a quieter experience, but still fun. The Waikoloa resort area is an enclosed, safe community. I would have no problem letting teenagers, provided they always stay with a buddy, having the run of the place. My son and his friend had freedom of the resort on the condition they check in by cell phone at designated times. They loved the hotel pool, which by the way is NOT free to Bay Club guests. My son would be very unhappy to be at Waikoloa without use of the hotel pool, my husband would be very unhappy to pay a daily fee. 

The shuttle runs every half hour, but really the walk is not long - I do it all of the time. In short, I don't think it is a hassle, but it is not as convenient as HHV. There is not a real beach at the Hilton hotel, so you have to go to the Marriott for the beach, also a shuttle stop.

The Big Island is also full of wonderful sights but, because the BI is BIG, they are a longer drive to see. Also, you should note, there is major roadwork on the main highway from Waikoloa to Kona so the road traffic is frequently stopped! I don't know how long this will last. _

You also have HGVC Waikoloa Kingsland to consider.  I have not been there yet.  For a recent and ongoing discussion see this thread titled "anyone stayed at Kingsland yet?":

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83737

I hope this helps!

nonutrix


----------



## annenp (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you- I am grateful for your comprehensive wealth of experience. I too would hate to pay for pool usage and may even ruin my vacation based on the principal of it alone. I leaning toward Waikoloa.....we'll see.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 11, 2008)

If you want a resort feel onsite than the only real choice is HHV Oahu.  The timeshares and the hotel actually share the same facilities.  You can order room service in your timeshare room.

With anything in Waikoloa, the timeshares choices are physically seperated from the HWV Hotel with all the pools, disney world-like transportation, beach, dolphins experience and choices of restaurants.

If having an onsite resort feel is important I would opt for Oahu.  On the other hand my personal favorite is Waikoloa, as we love the Big Island much better than Oahu. 

Then you have the issue on which of the 3 TS do you choose at each of the locations.  If points are not object and the newest and most upscale are the order of the day then opt for the Grand Waikikian or the Kingsland resorts.  

If points are a bit of an issue but upscale is still a primary concern then opt for Kalia tower (but they only have Studios and 1 BRs, but I love the hardwood floors) or HGVC Waikoloa.  At HHV you will not have a choice but to opt for Lagoon tower if a 2 BR and best point value are the issues.  The Bay Club units are great for size, but are not as upscale as the other HGVCs, but that said they are nice enough units.

To each his own....it all depends on what is important to you.


----------



## coollady777 (Aug 3, 2009)

This post seemed to be an attempt to post a questionable link.

if you wish to post on a subject which the link is about and also the link, do so openly and if it is OK,  the post will be allowed.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 3, 2009)

If you want to be "on the water" you only have one choice - The Lagoon Tower at HHV.  It's the only HGVC resort that sits right on the beach.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Aug 3, 2009)

I think I can add a little here as well...  You said you wanted "resort type feel" and "on the water".  

HHV Oahu:  resort type feel - absolutely; on the beach; consider however that Oahu is pretty crowded

Waikoloa:  We stayed at HGVC Waikoloa at xmas and felt it offered the best of both worlds.  It was a short walk (10 min) to the Hilton resort and all that it has to offer.  However, the Hilton is not an "on the beach" hotel.  They do have a lagoon beach if that would work for you.  You can walk to the true beach (or take the shuttle).  We loved the timeshare aspect being a walk away from the resort as it offered so much privacy, was quieter, and had wonderful amenities.  Also loved the pool at the timeshare, and never ended up using the resort pools at all.  Waikoloa is quieter, which is what we love about it.

So, it really depends on what you want in your vacation...  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 7, 2009)

HGVC in Oahu Kalia tower is great, too. It has ocean view - though you are back a little and you see the rainbow tower and the lagoon tower from your balcony- but plenty of ocean, too . My review is in the resort review database.


----------

